# صور لنماذج فلل



## مهندسة البناء (23 فبراير 2006)

خلال تجوالي في عالم الانترنت الواسع عثرت على هذه الصور حول تصاميم لفلل احببت ان اعطيكم فكرة عنها

اترككم مع الصور


----------



## مهندسة البناء (23 فبراير 2006)




----------



## مهندسة البناء (23 فبراير 2006)




----------



## رشا (23 فبراير 2006)

مشششششششششكورة


----------



## مراد80 (23 فبراير 2006)

و الله رائعة


----------



## سامي الدعيس (23 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود عبد الرؤف (24 فبراير 2006)

أشكرك كثيرا على هذة الصور الرائعة


----------



## Christofer (24 فبراير 2006)

شكراً جزيلا لك فهذه الصور غاية في الروعة


----------



## المهندسة مي (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكووووورة والله على مجهودك .. تسلمي يا غالية 
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (24 فبراير 2006)

والله إنك تستاهلين إنك تحصلين على الترتيب الأول على دفعتك (إنشاء الله) ورائعة دائماً يا بش مهندسة


----------



## bnota (24 فبراير 2006)

واجهات راقيه بافكار متعددة
تسلمي يا عسل


----------



## مهندسة البناء (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكورين الاعضاء المهندسين على ردودكم الدائمة على مشاركاتي

شكرا م. رشا
شكرا م. مراد 80
شكرا م. سامي الدعيس
شكرا م. محمود عبد الرؤوف
شكرا ENG.Christofer
شكرا م. مي كتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير على ردودك الدائمة ومتابعتك مواضيعي تسلمي يالغاليه
وشكرا ايضا الى م. فرج محمد مسعود على اطرائك الرائع ويا رب اكون دائما عند حسن ظن الجميع

موفقين جميعا

تحياتي لكم

مهندسة البناء​


----------



## mohamad fatfat (25 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## BUILDING ENGINEER (25 فبراير 2006)

*بصراحة أشكرك أختي مهندسة البناء على المواضيع الجميلة والمفيدة والغريبة أحياناً التي تضعينها في هذا المنتدى ولك مني جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى* ​


----------



## k_ramzi10 (28 فبراير 2006)

very very goooooood


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (2 مارس 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر لك اختى مهندسه البناء على هذه المشاركه الرائعه حقا وفقك الله ورعاك
م.عمر عثمان


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (2 مارس 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر لك اختى مهندسه البناء على هذه المشاركه الرائعه حقا وفقك الله ورعاك
م.عمر عثمان


----------



## عادل الفيصل (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا التصاميم جيده سؤالي هل تتوفر تصاميم انشائية لهذه الفلل شكرا على كل حال


----------



## مهندسة البناء (2 مارس 2006)

مشكورين جدا اخواني الاعضاء على ردودكم الاكثر من رائعة
واشكر ايضا المهندس عادل الفيصل على رده واضيف انني لم اتمكن اخي الكريم من الحصول على مخططات انشائية للفلل الموجودة او بلانات داخلية 
واذا استطعت ان احصل عليها او على غيرها سوف اضيفها بالتاكيد لاروع ملتقى ملتقى المهندسين العرب

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## المايسترو عبيده (2 مارس 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أميرة نايل (3 مارس 2006)

مشاركة رائعة
شكرا


----------



## srab (7 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## saad_aljuboury (7 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يااخي
على كل مجهود تقوم به
وجزاك عنا الف خير
المهندس سعد الجبوري


----------



## حمود الحمود (7 مارس 2006)

الى الامام مهندسة البناء


----------



## hasanat75 (7 مارس 2006)

[frame=11 70] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يسلمو على هالصور الجميلة و الرائعة وياريت تبعث النا البلانات مع الشكر
[/frame]


----------



## jocker (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندسة البناء لو تدري كم افدتني بهذه الصور 
دمت بخير عزيزتي
تقبلي تحيتي


----------



## koman (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ولله مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة جزيل الشكر اختي الفاضلة.


----------



## ضياءالدين (12 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هاالصور


----------



## اميره صلاح (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اكثر من رائعة


----------



## carawan81 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد المعبود (13 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع رائع وشكلة جميل


----------



## ibaa2003 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

والله العظيم تصاميم رائعة تنم على دوق رفيع المستوى وموهبة عالية في فن التصميم أطلب منك إن أمكن نماذج تصاميم لغرف النومتكون مزودة= غرفة نوم+غرفة جلوس+غرفة ملابس+حمام.اتمنى المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على مجهودك 
وجزاك الله كل الخير 
فلل رااااااااااائعة


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مجهود راااااااائع ومميز الى الأمام


----------



## hassan awaden (19 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكي الله خيرا[


----------



## محمدقادر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## twam22 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

رائعة جداا


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذي التصاميم الرائعة


----------



## جاعم صالح اليافعي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوره ابدعتي وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## alwly78 (17 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ونسأل الله أن يجعل هدا العمل في ميزان الحسنات 
وكل مانطلبه منك هو المزيد من هدا النوع من الواجهات والله أجمل واجهات شفتها حتى الأن
من خلال إبحاري في عالم الإنتترنت وياريت إدا يوجد موقع به واجهات جميله أن تدلنا عليها:67:


----------



## النورين (21 يناير 2007)

مشكورين على هذه الخرائط الرائعة


----------



## المجاز (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## bebo_81eg (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا كتير وجت في وقتها


----------



## metalsword (21 يناير 2007)

الأخت مهندسة البناء المحترمة :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصور جميلة, وما تقديمك لمثل هذه الفلل, إلا لذوقك الرفيع ,ولقدرتك على انتقاء المميز .
أشكرك ,واتمنى أن نشاهد الكثير من اختياراتك المميزة, وحبذا لو نشاهد بعضاً من تصاميمك ,لتقديري أنها ستكون رفيعة المستوى,مع كبير شكري وامتناني.


----------



## khoudari (22 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررر جميلة جدا


----------



## modynight (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفه المسلمين بمجهودك


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (24 يناير 2007)

فلل رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بارك الله فيك يا أختي في الله يا مهندسة البناء


----------



## احمد العيسوى (24 يناير 2007)

رائع
جدا هذا الموضوع


----------



## osama morsy (24 يناير 2007)

гоооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооод


----------



## جميل الليسي (25 يناير 2007)

في تقدم دائم باذن الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek3d (25 يناير 2007)

نشكركي على مجهوداتك و شكرا


----------



## روان ناصر (30 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورة جدااااااااا 
يعطيكي العافيه اختي 
اعانكم الله على طاعته و افادة الجميع


----------



## lana96 (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا تسلم ايديك


----------



## midy (30 يناير 2007)

بصراحة ربنا يجازيكم خير 
نريد المزيد


----------



## عبد المعبود (7 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع وشكلة جميل


----------



## علاء ادم (5 مارس 2007)

والله العظيم دي واجهات جميله جدا


----------



## حبى الاسلام (5 مارس 2007)

جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## هند الدغار (6 مارس 2007)

والله مجموعه جميله بجد تفتح النفس للشغل


----------



## arch_fatma (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سودانية اكيد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

:75: برافو تسلمى


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا على هذه الصور الرائعة:75:


----------



## امبراطور زماني (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اكتر من رائع


----------



## حسام يونس (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا الاخت مهندسة البناء علي هذه النماذج الرائعة لمجموعة الفيلات الف شكر


----------



## sail (13 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم الايادى جميعا على هذة الروعة التى نراها
ايهاب عبد المحسن مهندس فى غاية الكمال و الكمال لله
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## برج المختار (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :85:


----------



## فاتح روما (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جميله جدا جدا:20:


----------



## Lelion6000 (13 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*​ *كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​ ​


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (25 يونيو 2008)

الاخت مهندسة البناء 
اشكرك على هده الصور الجميلة و التى تدل على جمال نضر ناشرها ورقة حسه للاعمال الجميلة و التى يرغب ان يطلع عليها اكبر عدد ممكن من الناس 
جزاك الله كل خير 
و مزيد من التالق و الابداع


----------



## emad_nprawe (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد المدلول (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله وخيرا على تعبك لخدمة زملائك الصور رائعة وقد استفد منها كثيرا


----------



## alnimat (29 يونيو 2008)

بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك هل نستطيع الحصول على المساقط و تقاسيمها المعماري 
كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر


----------



## ابونهى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


----------



## الاحبابية (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة يا مبدعة على هذه الصور الرائعة 
والله فعلا صور روعة جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هدى حسين (7 أغسطس 2008)

بجد صور رائعه وتسلم ايدك الصور دي مفيده جدا وفيها افكار جميله بس كنت عايزه اسال حضرتك انا نفسي اتعلم ماكس ومش عارفه الموضوع سهل ولا صعب نفسي حد يشجعني خاصة واني بصمم كويس جدا والماكس هيساعدني اظهر شغلي بصوره كويسه


----------



## asd2008 (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين علىالمجهود الرائع فى هذه الباقة الممتازة من مشاريع الفيلات و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## محمد الباخورنيفي (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الواجهات الجميلة وعلى المجهود الحقيقي المبذول ........ بس ياريت لو كانت معاها ال plan لتعم الفائدة اكثر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بما يرضي الله (10 أغسطس 2008)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مس انجن (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاالله شغل جبار الله يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا وفى هده الواجهات لمسة جميلة متوفر بها الطراز الاسلامى والشرقى والغربى ملمة والله الموفق


----------



## مودرن كير (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلآ


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## abue rayyan22 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

روعة فى الجمال وابحث عن مخطط يليق بنموذج الاول واشكرك


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## مناف الهداف (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أردت التعليق فقط لألفت نظرك لأن مثل هذه الأعمال كانت تثيرنا سابقا في البدايات 

ولكن علينا أن نبحث عن مشاريع أكثر نضوجا من ناحية النمذجة و الاظهار


----------



## سـليمان (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم رائع وجميل


----------



## شمعة فلسطين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعة جدا مشكورة كتيييييييييييييييييير يا احلى مهندسة


----------



## معماري الشيراتون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شئ جميل جدا ومشكوره جدا يا باشمهندسه


----------



## سـليمان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

افكار راقيه


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوره اختي كتير 
بس ياريت اذا في مساقط معماريه (ابلانات) لهذه الفلل


----------



## بنار اسيا (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة مهندسة البناء على المخططات الراااااااائعة
كتبها الله من ميزان حسناتكم...
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا لمثيلاتها....
وفقتم


----------



## كريم العاني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختي مهندسة بناء و بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تحف
نحف
بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع


----------



## oxygeen (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا.... لكن*

شكرا اخت مهندسة البناء على هذه المشاركة
لكن "لو سمحت" انا أجد هذه النماذج عادية جدا (وبعضها أقل من عادية)
لكن ربما هذا راجع لقدم المشاركة أو إختلاف الأذواق
على العموم شكرا وسوف أحاول تحميل بعض الصور في القريب العاجل إنشاء الله


----------



## عقاري متمكن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك علي الصور الجميله


----------



## zakou1 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور فلل رائعة


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعة بتاكيد بس مين الي رسمهم:70:


----------



## zakou1 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة على هذه الواجهات


----------



## الوادي للديكور (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لكي جزيل الشكر على هذه التصميمات الرائعة يا مهندسة البناء
نريد المزيد للاطلاع ------- شكرا شكرا


----------



## lakdhar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*أشكرك كثيرا على هذة الصور الرائعة*​


----------



## zakou1 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة كثيرا على هذه الفلل الرائعة


----------



## paiwast (13 يناير 2009)

thank you very much for these beautiful pictures


----------



## ماز_ن (13 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## هبة صلاح الدين (13 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايديك على هذه التصاميم


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (4 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر ليكي يا مهندسة البناء 
رااااااااااااااااائعة واكثر من رائعة


----------



## raafat_dh2 (6 فبراير 2009)

10x
allah y3tik el 3ayii mr .....


----------



## التنفيذي (6 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا اختي مهندسة البناء*

شكرا اختي مهندسة البناء ما قصرتي بصراحة صور جميلة وذوق رفيع


----------



## walla84 (6 فبراير 2009)

رهيييييييييييب
ربنا يسكنا الفردوس الاعلى بجور الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ريا ض (7 فبراير 2009)

*مرحبا*

صور ممتازه ولكن واضح انها كلها من الخليج يرجى التنويع 

وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## ta_vl (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكـــــــــــووووووووووورة باش مهندسة


----------



## نملة سحرية (15 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## وســــن (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مساح يمني (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## homaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرأ صور تصاميم حلوه


----------



## المغربية (2 نوفمبر 2009)

روعة


----------



## سلمى هاشم (26 مارس 2010)

فين يا جماعه الصور انا مش شايفه حاجه


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 مارس 2010)

أشكرك كثيرا على هذة الصور الرائعة


----------



## mato_teto (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## عربي2010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لا توجد صور​


----------



## faiz2 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لماذا لا تفتح معي صور الفلل


----------



## ام البنوته (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وأنا كمان ماتنفتح الصور عندي


----------



## فارس رمزي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## جوادشاكر (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## جوادشاكر (10 يناير 2012)

تتجاوز مشاركاتك 10 مشاركات


----------



## جوادشاكر (10 يناير 2012)

*وأنا كمان ماتنفتح الصور عندي*

وأنا كمان ماتنفتح الصور عندي


----------

